# parvo next door!!



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

How scared should I be? My neighbor's dog, a hairless chinese crested, just died of parvo. He was 8 months old. He showed symptoms then died 24hrs later. My boys played with him the day before he showed signs of being sick. He has been to our house/ yard and vice versa. According to my neighbor their dog was utd on shots. My boys are 4 months and 3 weeks old and have had 2 vaccinations for parvo which is what our vet recemends. Should I give them a 3rd booster asap or would that just make any parvo germs they may have contacted stronger since a parvo vaccine is a live virus? 

I have bleached my house as much as possible but cant realistically bleach our yard especially since its covered in snow. What else should I do? I am in a panic. I would simply die if something were to happen to one, or god forbid both, of my boys.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

First off try to stay calm! I know it's scary. I would probably call the vet tomorrow and let them know of the situation and ask if there's anything that can be done. The good thing is you are aware of it, and will be right on top of things if anything happens with your boys (fingers crossed it won't). Parvo is survivable if caught early and treated properly. One of our PWDs had it at 8 months and recovered and lived into old age. But let's just hope your boys have the immunity they need and won't show any signs of having it.

Apparently it can take anywhere from 2 to 3 days to a week from exposure for symptoms to show. I would keep your boys isolated from other dogs during this time just in case. And if you can keep them apart from each other at all, that might be good too, just to limit their chances of passing it to each other.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh how very sad for your neighbor!
Now personally for you ... I would contact Amber Technologies FIRST thing tomorrow morning and talk with someone there. ORDER Parvaid and I believe it's to be given with their natural antibiotic, Vibactra Plus. Don't quote me on that one as they have two different ones.
It's something EVERY breeder should keep in their frig, just in case.

I'm so sorry to hear this and I'll keep good thoughts for you but you have to realize your dogs are so young (under 5 months, correct?)
If they were over 2 years old I wouldn't be so concerned.
I rescued a SP that came down with Parvo... little did I know till he was in my home for 3 days. (He was 9 months old)
He was given a 5 in 1 vaccine before I got to him... (and also after he had contracted parvo at the shelter) Made it much worse, so do not give a parvo vaccine now.

Keep immunity up and fluids... and catching it early is going to make the difference so it's a good thing you know what to watch for.
All the best,
Karen


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Does parvaid actually work? I have heard about it but assumed it was like a lot of the made for tv type stuff. Most of those things don't work. Why don't vets use it, or do they? 

I did call my vet and he said to give them a booster asap but that just doesn't make sense to me. Don't the vaccines take 2 weeks to be effective anyway? 

My neighbor is devistated. Quite frankly so am I. Vin was one of a kind. I feel so bad for them and at the same time worried for my boys. Vin was like a part of our family so Im upset, to say the least, about him...and so very worried. 

Should I be checking their temp to see if it spikes? Should I reduce their stress level? I don't think I can keep them seperated because they are a bit attached. Will having the vaccine cause a false positive if I have them tested? I know throwing up is usually the 1st sign but they are pukie dogs, especially Jupiter. He tends to throw up from car rides, eating to fast, playing hard etc. Is parvo puke different than nervous puke (gross question, I know) like parvo poo smells different than normal poo? I swear Im trying to be calm...but the thought of parvo is the scariest I can imagine right now.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Harley had parvo as a pup and thank God he survived. I would get the shot, to me it's worth it, if can do any good whatsoever. I would also try anything else, as long as it's not harmful. Parvo is serious, the dogs can die, they loose out on socialization and it can cause lifelong digestive issues. (The tiniest bit of stange food and Harley is violently ill for days. According to the vet it's b/c of scar tissue left from the parvo.) Is there an area the neighbor dog didn't have access to, that your dogs could "go." (Like the backyard vs the front yard.) Be extremely vigilant of any digestive issues, that's usually the first symptom. If they show any, I would load them up and drive to vet. I wouldn't even call for an appointment, just go. I think catching it early makes all the difference. I also think larger puppies stand a better chance than toy breeds. Hopefully everything will be fine, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Willow got Parvo when she was 6months old, and fully vaccinated. It sucks. 

Thankfully I got her into the vet early enough, and she pulled through. 

If they start acting even a little lethargic, take them in and get them checked out. 

early treatment is best. 

Im so sorry about your neighbors dog though, HCC are my favorites


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, it has made a difference to many puppies I know of. Best you call and talk with them.
Also if you google search 'Wolf Creek Ranch Holistic' (it's how I find them) read some of their website. She has pulled puppies suffering with parvo.

This is going to help boost the system and the natural antibiotics will be needed IF they have parvo too. (The vet would put the pup on antibiotics if it had parvo, first thing) 

Giving them this will NOT hurt them, the vaccine will at this point. The vaccine will only shut down the immune system, at a time they need it the most.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Call your vet and inform them of what happend and that your dogs had been playing with this dog so most likely exposed and see what precautions you need to take.

Thats probably the best thing you can do right now. Also stay calm, stressing out isn't going to do any good for your pups.

Also don't let them be in contact with other dogs until you know for sure they are not sick


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

First of all, I want to tell you that I am terribly sorry to hear that :smow: and that I can only imagine your anguish : (((. I would be beside myself too : (.

It is also so confusing now of what to do or not to do :wacko:- so many conflicting advices *sigh ... I really hope that they will show some natural resistance to that horrible virus : (( and do not get it . 

Regarding antibiotics - they can not help with Parvo since antibiotics kill only bacteria and have no effect on viruses. 

I wish you the best of luck !!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your neighbor's dog! And very sorry that you are going through this awful fear for yours. All info has already been given, I just wanted to say that your dogs are in my prayers and hoping for the best for you! Being pro-active is the best thing and it appears that you are doing plenty of just that. *hugs* sent your way!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with trying to stay calm although its a very scary situation! I know parvo lives in the ground for something crazy like 7 years. So call your vet and get some advise and make sure your pups are vaccinated against it.


----------



## bunni (Dec 20, 2009)

We had a puppy with parvo a few years ago. She had no symptoms except lethargy. She did not make it but all the other puppies were fine as were our other dogs. 

Best wishes to you.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> If they show any, I would load them up and drive to vet. I wouldn't even call for an appointment, just go.


PLEASE - for the safety of other people's pets, DO call your vet before going in with a possible Parvo dog. Don't just walk into their clinic with a dog that could infect someone else's pet. When people call us and we suspect Parvo, we have them leave the pet in the car, come into the clinic and let us know they are there and then we escort them directly to a room that is waiting just for them (making sure that the waiting room is empty of other dogs). We then bleach everything that they and their pet have touched. Then the room they were in is then not used for dogs for a while. 

I hope that your puppies have not caught anything from the neighbor's dog. Keep us up to date on how they are doing!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, I heard that Parvo is THAT infectious : ((( !!!

I was told to call vet office before bringing a puppy for regular shots and ask if any Parvo case was in that day and than reschedule for the next day. Also, I was told not to put puppy on the ground in the vet office ever before it has all shots and just carry it in my arms "in and out" !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Yes, I heard that Parvo is THAT infectious : ((( !!!
> 
> I was told to call vet office before bringing a puppy for regular shots and ask if any Parvo case was in that day and than reschedule for the next day. Also, I was told not to put puppy on the ground in the vet office ever before it has all shots and just carry it in my arms "in and out" !


That is exactly what I tell my adoptive families. Never take a pup out of the car and walk into the Vet's office. Pick it up IN the car and carry it in, and only when they are ready for you. Do not set the puppy on the floor, only on the table, and only after verifying it has been disinfected. I weigh my pups at home so they do not have to be put on the scale, which I have noticed is never sprayed after each dog steps off. When the Vet is done the exam, carry the pup out to the car and come back in to pay. When I get home, I Lysol my shoes, and if there are puppies in the house, I remove my clothes and put them immediately into the washer. I also Lysol the floor of the car. I do not care how crazy people think I am, I will not take any chances. Aside from dog shows, the worst place to pick up bad things is the Vet's office. After all, why do most people take their dogs there....because they are not well. Better to be safe (and have people think you are nuts) than sorry (and possibly lose a pup).

Prayers for a good outcome. I am so sorry about your neighbour's dog, and so sorry too that you now have to go through this fear!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

That sounds like a smart way to keep a pup who is sick from infecting others and a good way to keep healthy ones that way. 

I don't know about other germs but the vet said that the only thing that can touch parvo germs is bleach. Lysol won't do a thing and that not even really hot or cold tempatures harm those dreadful germs. 

I am watching the boys like a hawk...and don't know when I can relax and think everything is ok because the tiniest parvo germ can hide for YEARS. Aaahhh! (me pulling my hair out)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...if you could see the routine I go through here. I swab the front deck with hot water and bleach after every visitor leaves if there are pups here. Swab our entranceway with bleach and hot water. I have Purell all over the house. Crazy, but safe. The Vet always gives me the hairy eyebrow when I am standing there, pup in arms saying "did you disinfect that table when the last dog left"? I really don't care if they like it or not.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

You can never be to careful. This has certainly tought me that. I swear my vet only uses something like orange clean to clean the tables, at least that's what it smells like. I hope Im wrong as that would be scary. They have a cat room and a dog room but have possibly parvo pups checked out in the cat room so they dont spread the germs to healthy pups. I wonder how many pups who didn't initially have parvo pick it up from their vet's office.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I found this on the net !!! Hope it might help anybody who wants to kill Parvo or other pathogens ...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Virkon® S

Key Information

Virkon® S, the premier broad spectrum virucidal veterinary disinfectant, is recognised by industry and governments worldwide as a disinfectant of choice for livestock disease prevention and control.

Virkon® S has a unique formulation; no other disinfectant has the same powerful composition. In terms of efficacy Virkon® S has been proven highly effective against 65 strains of virus in over 19 viral families, 400 strains of bacteria and over 100 strains of fungi. This list of proven efficacy includes the major OIE List A diseases of concern; Avian Influenza (H5N1), Newcastle Disease, Classical Swine Fever (Hog Cholera) and Foot and Mouth Disease.

Virkon® S’ versatility provides the flexible solution for; surface, water and aerial disinfection, in hard water, on porous surfaces, at low temperatures and in the presence of organic challenge.

*
UK DEFRA Approved - Foot and Mouth Disease, Swine Vesicular Disease, Diseases of Poultry and General Orders
*
Powerful - independently proven effective against viral, bacterial and fungal disease causing organisms including the lethal H5N1 Avian Influenza Virus.
*
Fast-acting - a one percent solution of Virkon® S is independently proven to kill bacteria with contact times as low as five minutes and the tough to kill parvovirus in ten minutes or less.
*
Versatile - surface, equipment, vehicle, footdip, water delivery system and aerial disinfection.
*
Independently proven effective on porous surfaces, in hard water, at low temperatures and in the presence of organic challenge.
*
Readily soluble in tap water , Virkon® S dissolves into a pink solution.
*
An environmentally acceptable product with an exceptional safety profile towards man and animals when used and disposed of as instructed on the label.
*
Transport and storage - being a powdered disinfectant formulation Virkon® S can be swiftly transported by air and can be stored for long periods making it the ideal choice for stockpiling in bulk.

Mode of Action

DuPont™ Virkon® S does not elicit a specific toxicological effect on the target organism, instead it achieves deactivation and/or destruction of the target organism through general oxidative disruption of key structures and compounds vital to normal activity (e.g. proteins and lipids).

There is no evidence to suggest that bacterial disease causing organisms develop resistance towards Virkon® S as opposed to other disinfectant types.

Composition

Virkon® S is meticulously controlled during the manufacture process to be a balanced, stabilized blend of peroxygen compounds, surfactant, organic acids and an inorganic buffer system.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I also found that for bleach to work it has to be in this concentration - one ounce per one quart !:rolffleyes:

Arreau - maybe you can make that dilution in a spray bottle and bring it with you to the Vet . You can use it than as you would your Lysol and voila !!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good plan Wishpoo! Thanks. It will give therm one more reason to think I am loopy, but that is okay by me!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - it is going to be mine protocol too - that is for sure !!!! I do not care what anybody thinks ! Nobody would be crying after my puppy but me : ((( (and my whole family , of course...)


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> PLEASE - for the safety of other people's pets, DO call your vet before going in with a possible Parvo dog. Don't just walk into their clinic with a dog that could infect someone else's pet. When people call us and we suspect Parvo, we have them leave the pet in the car, come into the clinic and let us know they are there and then we escort them directly to a room that is waiting just for them (making sure that the waiting room is empty of other dogs). We then bleach everything that they and their pet have touched. Then the room they were in is then not used for dogs for a while.
> 
> I hope that your puppies have not caught anything from the neighbor's dog. Keep us up to date on how they are doing!


If you read what I posted and you even quoted, I said don't call for an *appointment*, in other words don't wait. In my experience and others, the people working the front desk don't always take things seriously if you call from home. If you just show up (leaving your pup in the car) or call from the parking lot, it's extremely unlikely they'll tell you to come back later. Of course I don't think anyone should walk into the vet w/ a sick puppy.


----------

